
Why is China refusing to stop the flow of fentanyl? - metaphysics
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/why-is-china-refusing-to-stop-the-flow-of-fentanyl/2019/03/04/0f614561-e2ee-42c6-830f-bc530058969d_story.html
======
nutcracker46
Consider fentanyl to be a weapon against the West, which China has no
intention of curtailing.

If people are to stop dying, they MUST find a way to not use it. Get off
fentanyl or die. Get off fentanyl and find a way to live, and take the pain of
life.

Perhaps Magnitsky style sanctions on companies and executives producing
fentanyl would be effective in reducing supply, but demand is the ultimate
problem.

~~~
gigatexal
That’s interesting though it’s likley they’re just turning a blind eye to
allow the peddlers to become billionaires and thinking of the dying Americans
as icing on the cake. I’d wager to say they’d crack down if significant
Chinese people died from it to see if they would clamp down.

